# [gelöst] Mal wieder: Vorsich mit Update und gut, ...

## Klaus Meier

dass ich gestern auf portage-2.2 umgestiegen bin.

Heute morgen gab es für Testing ein Update, der "Schuldige" ist udev-186. Es zieht ein heftiges revdep-rebuild nach sich, wo bei mir pulseaudio und lvm2 nicht durchgehen. Also Vorsicht.

Auf alle Fälle wird man bei portage-2.2 sofort darauf hingewiesen, dass es nötig ist. Und die ubgedateten Dateien werden ja erst dann gelöscht, wenn das Neuübersetzen auch erfolgreich durchgelaufen ist.

Wer erst updatet und dann geht revdep-rebuild nicht durch, was dann?Last edited by Klaus Meier on Thu Jul 05, 2012 6:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelOfTruth

danke für die Warnung - ich wollte mein System mal wieder voll mit gcc 4.7 übersetzen

naja, in dem Fall, wenn es nicht durchläuft:

downgraden und nochmals revdep-rebuild laufen lassen oder das Backup / stage4 zurückspielen

----------

## Klaus Meier

Oder portage-2.2 nutzen... Da werden ja die alten Dateien erst dann gelöscht, wenn emerge @preserved-rebuild durchgelaufen ist. Hat mir heute das Leben gerettet. Ansonsten ist wohl emerge-webrsync mit dem Datum von gestern der einfachste Weg, wenn du soweit kommst.

Neuen gcc testen ist echt nervig, wenn auch so ständig irgendwelche Pakete klemmen. Bei lvm2 gab es gerade eine neue Version, das ist schon mal umschifft.

Edit: Jetzt geht wieder alles. Man soll ja nur einmal am Tag syncen, aber in solchen Situationen mache ich es schon öfters...

----------

## disi

Ich glaube gtk+ 3.4.3-r1 hatte bei mir Gestern einen Fehler produziert, hatte dann ein revdep-rebuild laufen lassen (es wurden so 10 Pakete gebaut) und dann nochmal update und auch die, die vorher scheiterten wie z.B. totem-3.4.3 AFAIR, funktionierten.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Der "Übeltäter" war udev... Na und die beiden Pakete, die bei mir nicht durchgingen wurden im Laufe des Tages aktualisiert.

----------

